# Body/engine



## MuRdEr[K9] (Nov 10, 2004)

I have a few questions @ my car:

1. Is there a car that has approximately the same body size as mine that i can take the ground effects/body kit from?

2. Is there some way to either EASILY beef up my engine power by either a turbo or a different engine?

3. Apparently, whoever had my car before me put a 300zx distributor in there, and i need to know the model number of the one i need to get and maybe where i can get it for a good deal.

Thx alot whoever can help!


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I hate to be the one to say this but most of your qusetions will be answered if you search. As for similar bodied cars not in the us. Power upgrades as many as you want with either engine swaps or turbo kits (if it is the DOHC motor)

And for the distributor you need one for your car just call up and give them your year and engien and stuff and a part house will be able to get you a distributor.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Mille-16i, 
You need to know what car he is talking about. And No his car never came with a DOHC engine in the US. 

Murder[K9],
1) Dont quote me on this, but Im staring at a Pix of a ae86, a S12 (200sx), and a butt ugly old accord... With some mods i think they can work... But like i said Im not sure...

2)Easily? What do you concider easy? If you would like... You can always go the route of the swap, bolt-on or hybrid.

As a list of swap choices- CA18DET, SR20DET, or VG30DE(T/TT) Ummm... not sure bout the RB but anything is possible with money
note: Your car did come with the option of a V6 VG30E (which would explain the 300zx dis.)

Turbokit? Not to sure... build it yourself turbo kit sound more reasonable

You can hybrid the engine you have now by adding a turbo, CA18DE head, Lower comp pistons, and some other stuff (PM nizmodore) To create a CA20DET

EDIT: Im sorry, Didnt you car come with the CA18E / ET not the CA20?


----------



## MuRdEr[K9] (Nov 10, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> EDIT: Im sorry, Didnt you car come with the CA18E / ET not the CA20?


No, it says on the inside of the hood that it is a CA2O, and it also says it on the firewall.

As in easy i mean that there would not be alot of conversions and i dont want to spend alot of money on putting it in.



azRPS13 said:


> Murder[K9],
> 1) Dont quote me on this, but Im staring at a Pix of a ae86, a S12 (200sx), and a butt ugly old accord... With some mods i think they can work... But like i said Im not sure...


Maybe u could e-mail them to me [[email protected]] or give me the link? I heard that one of the Hondas had a body kit that would be able to be converted without much trouble, but i am not sure wich one. Maybe an accord or something like the one u lookin at? 

:cheers:


----------

